# New Holland TL90 3-point hitch problem



## thshort (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a 2002 New Holland TL90 with cab that has recently developed an issue with the 3-point hitch lift. When the tractor gets hot, the 3-point hitch doesn't want to lift. The issue doesn't affect the remote hydraulics as both sets of outlets still work - the issue is only with the 3-point hitch. This is a huge problem is trying to use the tractor with a disc mower or any other implement attached to the 3-point lift arms.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello thshort, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. Sorry, I know nothing of that model and will be watching with interest to learn also.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will want to utilize your owners and repair manuals. There are a number of options that impact the three point, and you need to determine exactly how the lift is optioned. The configurations are also serial number specific. 

Typically the problem you describe would be attributable to the lift cylinder and piston, usually a failed O ring and possible cracked guide ring. But if you have the optional external lift jacks the issue can be as simple as a maladjusted control valve, or any or all of the cylinders in need of rebuild.


----------

